
Ask HN: Does anti-virus software increase or worsen security? - binaryanomaly
Since quite a while I&#x27;m asking myself whether one is better off using an anti-virus software or not.
The recently uncovered events concerning Kaspersky seem to support that one might be better off without an anti-virus software installed.<p>While I feel a bit naked without even a basic scanner installed, I also must admit that I feel uncomfortable with today&#x27;s bloated &quot;everything solutions&quot; that obviously come with a huge attack surface from a security point of view.<p>How do HN readers deal with this situation?
======
BjoernKW
The only way to be certain is the same as with encryption software: Only use
publicly audited, i.e. open source, software.

So, in case of anti-virus software use ClamAV.

------
brudgers
On Windows I use the tool provided by Microsoft for free. I have since it
first became available about ten years ago.

On the other hand, I assume if a state level actor wants to hack my computer
it will happen regardless of what I do.

Good luck.

------
arkitaip
Win 10 bulit-in AW and firewall are good enough for me as far as always-on
protection is concerned. Occasionally I will run a manual Malwarebytes scan.

Browser security feels more important these days.

